# Morsø Hearth Pad



## Bridget (Jan 13, 2009)

I've recently purchased an older Hearthstone Sterling DV LP and, based on feedback from this forum, I've ordered a Skytech 3301P remote/thermostat.  Before the installer can begin work, I have to decide on a Hearth Pad.  The location is a corner, the flooring is Brazilian Cherry and the stove is flat black/Aztec green.  

I haven't found a pre-made tile hearth pad that I really like.  They all seem to compete with the soapstone on the stove, as well as some green floor tile located at the entrance to the room.

I found the Morsø Hearth Pads and wondered if anyone had any experience with them.  

http://www.morsoe.com/us/Products/Accessories/Hearth_pads/Morsø+hearth+pads.htm

One model is made out of 2mm sheet metal.  The other is made from glass.  I think the glass would look awsome on the hardwood, but was concerned about the R value and if it would provide adequate insulation under and in front of the stove.

I've sent an email to the company, but was interested in any feedback available on this forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, the glass has a really neat look to it. I'm not crazy about the metal pad.

I believe it is called K value for heat protection devices. There are a lot of previous forum threads discussing this.

A nice find.

PS  Welcome Bridget to Hearth.com!


----------



## trafick (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you on the pad but I really hope and think you will enjoy the remote.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 13, 2009)

Bridget,
 How about natural slate? Thats what I have under my Jotul Stove in my rec room, but I have natural field stone on the wall behind the stove.
Also, I don't know what your budget is and this would give a more rustic look and it seems like you are leaning to something more contemparary.

John


----------



## Bridget (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for all of the input. I have definitely considered using a dark slate tile since it would blend in better than something with more color.

Regarding the Morsoe - I've learned it is basically a non-combustible material, with minimal K value. 

I rechecked my stove's original manual, and it states "the unit shall be installed on a metal, stone, tile, or other non-combustible hearth." It doesn't specify an insulation value. 

The manual for the current model of the stove that's posted on Hearthstone's website does specify a value of 1.1. 

Do you think I can go by the original manual and use the Morsoe, since it is non-combustible? Or, should I use the updated manual and buy/build a pad with the required K value?

Thanks!


----------

